# Questions about wood Pallets and moisture



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello all 

I have recently come across some fine wood in Pallets and wooden Crates mostly Oak and I think Redoak there is some Fir and pine in the stacks too. Which seems to be very hard for it too be pine but that is what it smells like. All of the wood seems to be mostly hard wood and I was wondering if anyone knows how I could put moisture back in it with out maybe drowning it in water. The thickness of the wood varies from 5/8" to 2X4 thickness. I have already ran alot through my thickness planer and wow it is some pretty wood.

Thanks for any suggestions or would I be better off just using it as is. I know breaking down Pallets and Crates is time consuming but when it is free i find the time worth it.

The main thing I want to do is try to make it easier to work with. I find the oak splits or breaks easy. (Of course I may have already answered my own question.)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Randy, the wood should be fairly stable if difficult to work with. You might try using a humidifier or hot plate and pan of water in an enclosed space to increase the moisture content.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

aniceone2hold said:


> Randy, the wood should be fairly stable if difficult to work with. You might try using a humidifier or hot plate and pan of water in an enclosed space to increase the moisture content.



Thanks for the info Mike. I had not thought about a humidifier.


----------

